# New 55g long



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

So I found what I think to be a pretty great deal on a newer tank to try out a planted setup, it will be my first planted tank.

I found a newer. 55, 4' tank with all the fixings,
-the tank
-a brand new 48" fluval ultra bright LED light with moonlighting
-a new co2 reactor which was never used
-the old hood and lights
-a test kit
-water treatment chemicals
-100$ or so of dry ferts, never even opened
-a full bed of black sand
-2 aqua clear 110 hob filters

The list goes on, all this for 350$!

I'd like you guys opinion on the lights, I would like to be low light and from what I've read, these should suit me fine, or else I could always add they old lighting as well.

Thanks


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

So I now have the tank all set up and running, I kept the filters wet when i picked up the tank and filled it the same day, the next morning i did my water tests and they showed no ammonia, no nitrites and a small trace of nitrates.

I added a few zebra danios to keep the bacteria fed, and its been smooth sailing ever since. 

This is the first time I've taken care to watch the cycle before adding fish and i'd say it's really paid off, I've since added 3 platys (one of which has already produce 20 or so fry), my 6" bala shark, 2 new loaches and 2 oto cats. Everyone is healthy and active.

I'll upload some progress pics today to share.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Here goes, this might get a little pic heavy...

Day 1 - August 2nd
I went and saw the tank up and running on the 1st, everything was good to go, so i picked it up the next night and brought it home, filled it and let the filters do their work overnight, i was fairly cloudy after filling (to be expected with the black sand base
)








[/url][/IMG]

Day 2 - August 3rd

the tank cleared up beautifully overnight and after some tests, it showed good ammonia/nitrite/nitrate levels. Temperature was stable at 25 C as well.








[/url][/IMG]

I was excited and maybe jumped the gun a little but i added my bala shark from my 15g right away, he seemed pretty happy to able to spread his fins a little.








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I added some bits of drift wood and some natural stones and began aquascaping.

I put PVC pipe under the stones to create some nice safe caves for my loaches, and added a few airstones as I like the look of a few bubbles coming up from the rocks








[/url][/IMG]

I added a nice piece of manzanita from the LFS, I had to soak it for 2 days in the bathtub to get the tannins out, and then i baked it in the oven at 250F for 20 minutes or so to kill any possible stragglers. after putting it in my water stayed nice and clean.










I had to add the little Nemo decoration for my daughter of course


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Day 3 - August 4th

I went out and grabbed some Anubias and some mystery grass and began planting, unfortunatly after the first day with plants, my 6" yoyo loach had ripped up all the grass, so he had to go back in the 15g until things take root...










Can anyone identify the grass, i thought it was a narrow micro sword or narrow valisneria?










My daughter very much enjoys the new tank


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Day 4 - August 5th

I went out and picked up some java fern, water wisteria and another stem plant that the employee said would be fairly low-light








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

I added a couple of mickey mouse platys, one of which dropped fry the same day I brought her home

Can anyone identify the plant in the background?








[/url][/IMG]

My wife wanted to have babies at least once so we kept the female isolated while she dropped the fry and now they are in the separate baby tank.








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Day 5 - August 6th

I had to makeshift some plant anchors because the stem plants kept floating up, but I got them down and now they stay put.

Here's the tank all said and done, I'm really enjoying the look and even my wife says it's grown on her.








[/url][/IMG]

Day 6 - august 7th

My newest additions were a striata loach and an angelicus loach, they seem very happy together and often come out at the same time later in the day, but they still hide most of the time when we're around, they enjoy the caves








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Tank looks good! Did you test the rock to make sure it is ph safe?


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

the rock was already in the tank when i went to see it, and i tested the ph the first day and after a few days it was still close to the same, 7.5ish


----------

